# Microtune MT2060 DVB-T Chip



## nickednamed (Nov 26, 2011)

Does any one know of a driver that will work with the *Microtune MT2060* DVB-T Chip?

I haven't seen it mentioned on any driver manual pages yet.

I know it is used in some popular cards, such as the Hauppauge WinTV Nova T 500/Dual digital PCI TV tuner card, and the Peak PCI DVB-T TV Tuner.

So does anyone know of a FreeBSD driver for these cards / this chipset?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello nickednamed. I've been interested in DVB-T for some time but have failed to make any progress in getting my particular hardware going. Here is a thread I started a while back, it may be of some use. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18255&highlight=dvb-t


----------



## nickednamed (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

I'll check out the listed info.

Hope works out for you!


----------

